# How thin is the chrome on Spaceliners?



## bikemonkey (Jan 7, 2018)

I am looking to negotiate on buying this Murray/Western Flyer/Spaceliner. This is the only pic I have and I see a lot of rust in the middle section. How thin is the chrome of the frame (and other parts). If you have carefully cleaned a similar one, how did it turn out?

Thanks!


----------



## vincev (Jan 7, 2018)

Unless the price is really cheap ,I would look for one in really nice shape.They are cool looking bikes but a really nice one is not very expensive. The "plastic chrome " is many times worn off on these bikes.


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Jan 7, 2018)

vincev said:


> Unless the price is really cheap ,I would look for one in really nice shape.They are cool looking bikes but a really nice one is not very expensive. The "plastic chrome " is many times worn off on these bikes.



That may clean up with "aluminum foil" or some Quick-Glo it depends on what you actually have.  Most of the ones I've seen have the clear coat failing/peeling etc.  The other thing to think about is that it is a Standard or mid-range version of the series (Deluxe, Standard, Base).  It also appears to have a 1963-1966 Murray Astro Flite rear rack (which is hard to find with the light and probably worth $75-$100 IMHO) - For reference this is my Girls all original 1964 Spaceliner w/ the aforementioned rack added since I couldn't find a Spaceliner one.   I only paid $200 for this bike but then blew it apart and repacked bearings,hubs, etc. and scrubbed everything, etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm with Vince on this one. It will probably clean up decent but not super nice.On the plus side it does look complete to include the scarce taillight lens. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2018)

Why! Why would they clear coat chrome? Crappy thin chrome job or what?


----------



## The K-CODE Kid (Jan 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Why! Why would they clear coat chrome? Crappy thin chrome job or what?



It was the 60's - enough said.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 8, 2018)

The K-CODE Kid said:


> That may clean up with "aluminum foil" or some Quick-Glo it depends on what you actually have.  Most of the ones I've seen have the clear coat failing/peeling etc.  The other thing to think about is that it is a Standard or mid-range version of the series (Deluxe, Standard, Base).  It also appears to have a 1963-1966 Murray Astro Flite rear rack (which is hard to find with the light and probably worth $75-$100 IMHO) - For reference this is my Girls all original 1964 Spaceliner w/ the aforementioned rack added since I couldn't find a Spaceliner one.   I only paid $200 for this bike but then blew it apart and repacked bearings,hubs, etc. and scrubbed everything, etc.
> 
> View attachment 734894




Wow! That turned out nice. Did you do that all by yourself or did you have help??


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's input...will post again if I see it in person - its a few hours away.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 9, 2018)

Asking price is $175.

_Nice all original Murray made Western Flyer bike very much like the Sears Space/Flight liners of the day. 26" tires, single speed with all the original parts including headlight bezel and light on rear rack. These were marketed to be sold in the old Western Flyer auto shops._

Just got more pics
_




















_


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 9, 2018)

It's a Strato Flyer just like mine.  I spent hours getting the clear coat off but have since read or somebody told me to just use paint stripper. Turns the job into about a 45 minute job.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 10, 2018)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> It's a Strato Flyer just like mine.  I spent hours getting the clear coat off but have since read or somebody told me to just use paint stripper. Turns the job into about a 45 minute job.
> 
> View attachment 735780



Thanks for that great pic!

After getting more pics from the seller and comparing them to your better example this is what I have determined from the photos:

It is missing (or they are faded out) the red bezel on the crank and the red instrument display panel on the tank. The rear fender reflector is missing, it has incorrect pedals, and a replacement blackwall rear tire. If I couple that with the deep rust issues and a torn seat and driving 90 miles I have a hard time seeing a $150 bicycle. Plus, these are the problems that I can see - there may  be a cascade of other unseen issues and/or finer details I am overlooking.

I know I could part it out (lots of guys do) and maybe make a few bucks but it is not that far gone and I don't usually buy for salvage unless all the stars align.

I am thinking that if I can bring it in for under a $100 or less, it is probably worth a long drive and look see. I am off the mark here?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 13, 2018)

I found clear coat stripper at my local autozone that made the job much easier of removing the clear coat on my spaceliner. Just make sure to do it outside and wear gloves.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Nov 17, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> I found clear coat stripper at my local autozone that made the job much easier of removing the clear coat on my spaceliner. Just make sure to do it outside and wear gloves.



Was there a specific brand or name you used that worked well? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 18, 2020)

I dont remember honestly... it was whatever was on the shelf at autozone


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 18, 2020)

I trying to figure out how old the seller is.  Sold at "Western Flyer Auto Stores"  Not. Western Flyer bikes were sold at Western Auto stores. HQ building here in the Kansas City area has been given new life. The art deco sign atop the building once again lights up the night sky. The building now houses up scale lofts.  Don't let this distract from the original thread, just an FYI.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 24, 2020)

Goof Off Professional Strength Graffiti Remover. Best stripper in spray can nowadays since they're removing those caustic chemicals from Everything. Careful it still irritates so gloves & mask up. That bike will shine. I had a girl's bike & the rust was way darker compared to that. Unfortunately it was deeper so it left dark pits & veins all across the frame. Also if you heat the frame before stripping (hair dryer or heat gun) it helps soften that hardened clear coat. Just don't scratch it or sand because you'll end up with a brushed looking finish aka bare frame


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 24, 2020)

After removing all,of the rust, has anyone sprayed any kind of clear on their frames.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 24, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> After removing all,of the rust, has anyone sprayed any kind of clear on their frames.



I have used modern day UV clear on other frames but vintage frames that's frowned upon. Use a good chrome or aluminum polish like Mother's or Meguiars. For what it's worth you don't want to use anything with ammonia in it to clean or polish as it promotes oxidization. Same with stuff that is petroleum based like that wool cleaner stuff


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 24, 2020)

I guess that I should have asked has anyone used Eastwood's Diamond Clear for Bare Metal.  I've used it on kick stands, fender braces, and the like after going after them with the brass wire brush on my bench grinder motor.  It's holding up well so far.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 24, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I guess that I should have asked has anyone used Eastwood's Diamond Clear for Bare Metal.  I've used it on kick stands, fender braces, and the like after going after them with the brass wire brush on my bench grinder motor.  It's holding up well so far.
> View attachment 1306361



I have cleared sprockets & stuff that are tough to clean on the bike but I suppose since it's not a paint clearing good clean chrome would be Ok. I would make sure it's UV resistant or it will fade & yellow in the weather


----------

